# PostgreSQL



## hahni (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mit ISPConfig auch PostgreSQL angeboten werden? Wenn ja: was muss hierzu getan werden?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (16. Juni 2008)

ISPConfig unterstützt postgresql nicht. Du kannsz postgres aber problemlos auf einem ISPConfig Server zusätzlich installierem.


----------



## hahni (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo Till,

ich meine auch nicht für den Betrieb in Verbindung mit ISPConfig, sondern vielmehr als DB-System für Kunden (z. B. PostgreSQL statt MySQL in TYPO3).

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (16. Juni 2008)

Das sollte problemlos gehen, Du musst nur die Datenbanken selbst anlegen, über ISPConfig geht das im Moment noch nicht.


----------



## hahni (16. Juni 2008)

Stimmt, weil im Admin-Panel keine Verwaltung dafür da ist... Solche Anfragen habe ich Gott sei Dank eher selten. Aber es gibt sie... Und da sollte man schon Bescheid wissen...


----------



## nowayback (10. Jan. 2013)

Hi,

gibts zu diesem Thema eigentlich irgendwas neues? 

Grüße
nwb


----------

